# بعض الاسرار أجهزة نوكيا



## alsane (16 مارس 2008)

كودات لاغلب جوالات نوكيا
اولا:البطارية:
#3370 * لزيادة في استهلاك البطارية .
#3370# لتقليل نسبة استهلاك البطارية .
مع العلم انك اذا قللت استهلاك البطارية يضعف الارسال......!!
واذا زودت استهلاك البطارية يقوى الارسال يعني انصحك انك ما تغير وضعك الحالي....!!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
ثانيا:بيانات الجهاز:
#92702689# * تعطيك بينات كاملة عن الجهاز .
#0000#* لرؤية برنامج الجهاز وتاريخ برمجته .
#06#* لرؤية السيريال نمبر حق جهازك انت ووجهك .
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
ثالثا:التحويل:
لتحويل جميع المكالمات :
To Activate: * * 21 * NUMBER # SEND متاح .
To Cancel: # # 21 # SEND الغاء .
To Check: * # 21 # SEND تشييك .

لتحويل المكالمات عند الانشغال :
To Activate: * * 67 * NUMBER # SEND متاح
To Cancel: # # 67 # SEND الغاء .
To Check: * # 67 # SEND تشييك (متابعة ) .
To Cancel All Call Forwarding # # 002 # SEND الغاء الجميع.

تحويل المكالمات عند عدم الرد :
To Activate: * * 61 * NUMBER # SEND متاح .
To Cancel: # # 61 # SEND الغاء .
To Check: * # 61 # SEND تشييك .
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
رابعا:الانتظار:
لتشغيل وظيفة الانتظار :
To Activate: * 43 # SEND تشغيل .
To Deactivate: # 43 # SEND الغاء .
To Check: * # 43 # SEND تشييك .
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
خامسا:القفل:
قبل كل شي لازم تعرف تكتب هالحروف:
p اظغط على النجمة ( * ) ثلاث مرات .
اظغط على النجمة ( * ) اربع مرات .
اظغط +على النجمة ( * ) مرتين .

#pw+12234567890+1 # تعطي حالة قفل مجهز GIVES PROVIDER-LOCK STATUS .

#pw+12234567890+2 # تعطي حالة قفل شبكة GIVES NETWORK-LOCK STATUS .

#pw+12234567890+3 # تعطي حالة قفل بلد GIVES COUNTRY-LOCK STATUS .

#pw+12234567890+4 # تعطي حالة قفل البطاقة GIVES SIM-CARD-LOCK STATUS .

------------------
سادسا:كود تشغيل اكسسوارات السيارة:
#746025625# * ( #SIM0CLOCK#* )
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
سابعا:تشغيل الرادار:
1-اختر(القائمة).
2-اختر(الضبط).
3-اختر (ضبط الحماية).
4-اختر (المجموعة المحددة) .
5-اختر (تعمل) .
6-بعدين يبي يسألك عن رقم المجموعة دخل اربعة اصفار بس 0000 .
7-اختر (موافق).
بعدين خلاص تصير شغلتا كاشف الرادار.............!!
بس ترا الجوال ما يكشف الرادار الا على بعد كيلو واحد بس...................!!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
كيف تجعل جوالك عائلي
تذهب إلى
1-القائمه
2-الضبط
3-ضبط الحمايه
4-الأتصال بأرقام محدده
5- تختار يعمل ثم يطلب منك الرقم السري الثاني تضعه بعد ذلك تضيف الأرقام اللي تبغى تسمح للجهاز بالأتصال فيها معاك حتى 25 رقم تقريبا
وفي حاله اردت ارجاعه ماعليك إلا بنفس الخطوات إلا الخطوه رقم 5 تختار لا يعمل وتضع الرقم السري الثاني
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
جوالك يرسل فقط ولا يستقبل
طريقةالتى تتمثل في جعل جوالك يرسل فقط ولا يستقبل . . بل ويعطي المتصل عليك رسالة ( عفواً إن الرقم الذي طلبته غير صحيح )
اضغط على الأرقام التالية (( من اليسار إلى اليمين )) :
1 - ( *21* )
2 - ( أي رقم خاطئ وليكن مثلاً : 8 وهنا ملاحظة . وهي أنه لا يقل الرقم عن اثنين .
3 - اضغط على زر المربع #
4 - اطلب اتصال . ثم يخبرك بأن الطلب جاري الآن .
5 - ترى في أعلى شاشة الجهاز سهم التحويل .
6 - للرجوع إلى الحالة الأصلية ضغط من اليسار إلى اليمين : #21#
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
ارسل رسائل بالشعه
يشترط انهم كلهم فيهم وحدة استقبال أشعة
1- أضغط على " قائمة " أو " Menu "
2- أضغط على رقم 1 , أو قائمة " الرسائل " أو " Messages "
3- انتقل لقائمة " البريد الوارد " أو " Inbox "
4- أختر الرسالة الحلوة اللي معجبتك و ودك تنقلها لجهازك و افتحها
5- اضغط على " خيارات " أو " Options "
6- اختر " نسخ إلى التقويم " أو " Copy to Calendar "
7- أنتقل للشاشة الرئيسية للجوال , ثم إضغط " قائمة " أو " Menu "
8- إضغط رقم 8 , أو انتقل بالتحريك بالأسهم لقائمة " التقويم " أو " Calendar "
9- عند دخول قائمة " التقويم " يتم عرض اليوم و تاريخه , أضغط على " خيارات " أو " Options "
10- تجيك قائمة من الاختيارات , تلقى " عرض اليوم " أضغط " اختيار " عليه , تجيك الرسالة اللي انت تبيها من " البريد الوارد "
11- إذا جتك الرسالة اللي انت تبي , أضغط على " خيارات "
12- يجيك كم اختيار , منها " إرسال مذكرة " , أضغط " اختيار " عليه
13- يجيك أول أختيار اسمه " إرسال ب IR " , في اللحظة هذي رح للجهاز الثان و أضغط على " قائمة " ثم رقم 9 , أو قائمة " وصلة IR " , و شغلها , يطلع لك ," تم تشغيل الاستقبال بـ IrDA "
14- أرجع للجوال اللي تبي تنقل الرسالة منه , , إضغط " أختيار " على " إرسال ب IR "
15 - قرب الجوالين من بعض , و خل الشاشتين قدام بعض , تسمع نغمة استقبال رسالة روح لقائمة " التقويم " تلقى رسالتك
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

نوكيا 3310
معرفة IMEI
لمعرفة رقم IMEI
* # 06 #
سيخرج لك الرقم
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
لمعرفة الاصدار
هذا الرمز سيخرج لك اصدار جوالك وتاريخ الصنع
* # 3110 #
لمشاهدة الضمان

هذا الرمز يساعدك على معرفة الضمان الخاص بجهازك
*#92702689# (== *#war0anty#).

سيطلب منك رمز الضمان قم بادخال الرموز التالية :
6232 لمعرفة سنة وشهر الصنع .
7332 لمعرفة اخر مرة تم تصليح الجهاز.
7832 ليظهر لو فعلا سبق وان تم تصفير الجهاز.
9268 لاظهار السيريل نمبر حق الجهاز.
37832 لظبط تاريخ التصنيع ولكن احذر تستطيع عمل ذلك مرة واحدة فقط .
87267 لتأكيد التحويل .
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
معلومات غلق ساعة البطاقة

للتأكد من امكانية اغلاق ساعة البطاقة
*#746025625# (== *#sim0clock#)

اعادة ضبط المصنع
اضغط التالي ولكن هذا الرمز لايشمل الذاكرة واللغة والعدادات
*#7780#
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
حالة الغلق

لتعرف حالة غلق جوالك اضغط
# pw + 1234567890 + [y] #
كما تستطيع معرفة حالة الاقفال بالتالي
# pw + [mastercode] + [y] #
ولاحظ
حرف y يعني الاقفال من 1 الى 4
أي عشرة ارقام خلاف هذه قد تعمل على فك الاقفال 1234567890"

وهذه طريقة لمحاولة فك الاقفال بدون ان تعرف الكود الاصلي للفك
حاول فلن تخسر شيئا
في البداية لازم البين كود يكون مفتوح بعدين اضغط حرف C
سهم لأسفل
C اضغط على السي حتى تخلو الشاشة
اضغط على النجمه حتى تبدأتؤشر ثم اعمل الاتي

04***your pin>#
وفي كل مرة تقفل جوالك تعيد الضبط
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

نوكيا 3210
معرفة IMEI
لمعرفة رقم IMEI
* # 06 #
سيخرج لك الرقم
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
لزياده عمر البطاريه
هذا الرمز يزيد البطارية بنسبة 30% وينقص من صفاء الصوت
هذا رمز التشغيل# * 4720
وهذ رمز لايقافه# # 4720

معلومات غلق الساعة
لتشييك ان كان يمكن غلق الساعة
*#746025625# (== *#sim0clock#)

حالة غلق الاقفال
لتستعلم عن حالة الاقفال
# pw + 1234567890 + [y] #
لو كنت تعرف العشرة ارقام الخاصة بكرتك فتستطيع استخدام التالي
# pw + [mastercode] + [y] #
ولاحظ
حرف y يعني الاقفال من 1 الى 4
ويبدو ان أي عشرة ارقام غير هذه تعمل "1234567890"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

نوكيا 5510
معرفة IMEI
لمعرفة رقم IMEI
* # 06 #
سيخرج لك الرقم

لمعرفة الاصدار
هذا الرمز سيخرج لك اصدار جوالك وتاريخ الصنع
* # 0000 #

قائمة الخدمات
للحصول على معلومات عن جهازك اكتب التالي
*#92702689# (== *#war0anty#).
ستجد قائمة الخدمات
1 IMEI (International Mobile Equipment Identification)
2 تاريخ التصنيع
3 تستطيع هنا ادخال تاريخ الشراء.
لو دخلته غير صحيح ماتقدر تصححه بعدين
4 تاريخ التصليح لو كان سبق تصليحه
5 تحويل معلومات المستخدم
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

اكواد الطاقة الكاملة
*3370# يزيد في الطاقة ويعمل بعد ماتحط الرمز وتطفي الجوال وتشغله

#3370# لتقفيل الخدمة السابقة ويحتاج ايضا للاقفال والتشغيل.
اكواد نص الطاقة
*4720# يزيد في الطاقة ويعمل بعد ماتحط الرمز وتطفي الجوال وتشغله ( وهو جيد لحالة الانتظار
#4720# لتقفيل الخدمة السابقة ويحتاج ايضا للاقفال والتشغيل
قائمة الانماط
لو ضغطت زر التشغيل شوي بتطلع لك القائمة على طول ولو طولت في الضغط طفى .
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

فتح الاقفال
وهذه طريقة لمحاولة فك الاقفال بدون ان تعرف الكود الاصلي للفك
حاول فلن تخسر شيئا
في البداية لازم البين كود يكون مفتوح بعدين اضغط حرف C
سهم لأسفل
C اضغط على السي حتى تخلو الشاشة
اضغط على النجمه حتى تبدأتؤشر ثم اعمل الاتي

04***your pin>#
وفي كل مرة تقفل جوالك يبي لك تعيد الضبط
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

نوكيا 6110 و 6150
معرفة IMEI
لمعرفة رقم IMEI
* # 06 #
سيخرج لك الرقم

لمعرفة الاصدار
هذا الرمز سيخرج لك اصدار جوالك وتاريخ الصنع
* # 0000 #
ولو مانفع جرب هذا
* # 6110 #
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
قائمة الخدمات
للحصول على معلومات عن جهازك اكتب التالي
*#92702689# (== *#war0anty#).
ستجد قائمة الخدمات
واذا لم تظهر القائمة جرب الرموز التالية
6232 تاريخ وسنة الصنع .
7332 تاريخ التصليح .
7832 لمعرفة تاريخ شراء الجهاز ان كان مستعمل .
9268 لاظهار الرقم التسلسلي.
37832 لتثبيت تاريخ الشراء ولكن لاحظ انك تسويه مرة وحدة بس
87267 لتاكيد التحويل

اكواد الطاقة الكاملة
*3370# يزيد في الطاقة ويعمل بعد ماتحط الرمز وتطفي الجوال وتشغله

#3370# لتقفيل الخدمة السابقة ويحتاج ايضا للاقفال والتشغيل..

قائمة الانماط
لو ضغطت زر التشغيل شوي بتطلع لك القائمة على طول ولو طولت في الضغط طفى .
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

نوكيا 8210 و 8810
معرفة IMEI
لمعرفة رقم IMEI
* # 06 #
سيخرج لك الرقم

لمعرفة الاصدار
هذا الرمز سيخرج لك اصدار جوالك وتاريخ الصنع
* # 8110 #
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
قائمة الخدمات
للحصول على معلومات عن جهازك اكتب التالي
*#92702689# (== *#war0anty#).
ستجد قائمة الخدمات
واذا لم تظهر القائمة جرب الرموز التالية
6232 تاريخ وسنة الصنع.
7332 تاريخ التصليح .
7832 لمعرفة تاريخ الشراء.
9268 لمعرفة رقم السيريال.
37832 لوضع تاريخ الشراء ولاحظ انه يوضع مرة وحدة بس
87267 لتاكيد التحويل
معلومات غلق الساعة للبطاقة
*#746025625# (== *#sim0clock#)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
فتح الاقفال
وهذه طريقة لمحاولة فك الاقفال بدون ان تعرف الكود الاصلي للفك
حاول فلن تخسر شيئا
في البداية لازم البين كود يكون مفتوح بعدين اضغط حرف C
سهم لأسفل
C اضغط على السي حتى تخلو الشاشة
اضغط على النجمه حتى تبدأتؤشر ثم اعمل الاتي

04***your pin>#
وفي كل مرة تقفل جوالك يبي لك تعيد الضبط
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

نوكيا 8810
معرفة IMEI
لمعرفة رقم IMEI
* # 06 #
سيخرج لك الرقم

لمعرفة الاصدار
هذا الرمز سيخرج لك اصدار جوالك وتاريخ الصنع
* # 0000 #
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
قائمة الخدمات
للحصول على معلومات عن جهازك اكتب التالي
*#92702689# (== *#war0anty#).

ستحصل على التالي
رقم التسلسلي
تاريخ التصنيع
تاريخ الشراء ان كان مدخل
تاريخ التصليح
تحويل معلومات المستخدم

معلومات غلق الساعة للبطاقة
*#746025625# (== *#sim0clock#)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

* نوكيا 9000 *
معرفة IMEI
لمعرفة رقم IMEI
* # 06 #
سيخرج لك الرقم
لمعرفة الاصدار
هذا الرمز سيخرج لك اصدار جوالك وتاريخ الصنع
*#682371158412125#
تاريخ التصنيع
*#3283# (or *#DATE#)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
للتقليل من صرفية الجوال


أدخل الرقم
*4720#

المعلومات التي تحصل عليها:

سيتم إعادة تشغيل الجهاز تلقائيا وإذا لم يحدث ذلكف؟إن جهازك لايتوافق معه لأن أجهزة النوكيا تختلف برامجها من حيث الإصدار
إذا اردت إيقاف هذه الميزةادخل الرقم التالي #4720#

للتأكّد من أخر اصدار في هاتفك (برنامج الهاتف)
أدخل الرقم
#00*00#

المعلومات التي تحصل عليها:

V 05.31
02- 18- 99
3-NSE

1 السطر الاول = اصدار البرنامج
2 السطر الثاني = تاريخ إطلاق البرنامج
3 السطر الثالث = نوع الهاتف


للتأكّد من هوية الجهاز النقال الدّولي
أدخل الرقم
#06#*

المعلومات التي تحصل عليها:
XXXXXX XX XXXXXX X
TAC FAC SNR SP

TAC = نوع رمز الموافقة
FAC = رمز التجمّع النهائي
SNR = الرقم المسلسل
SP = قطع الغيار

اظهار رقم الهاتف على الشاشة الرئيسية

من قائمة سجل المكالمات إذهب إلى قائمة ( ضبط تكاليف المكالمات).
- إفتح حدود تكاليف المكالمات.
- أدخل الرمز الشخصي2.
- اختر (تعمل).
- ضع الحدود كالجزء الأخير من رقم هاتفك.
مثلا(123456 054أدخل 123456).
- إذهب إلى قائمة بيان التكلفة.
- أدخل الرمز الشخصي2 مرة اخرى.
- اختر (بالعملة).
- أدخل سعر الوحدة:1
- أسم العملة:أدخل رمز الاتصال (الجزء الاول من رقم الهاتف).
مثلا(054).
- الان سيكون رقم الهاتف (123456 054) على السطر الرابع من الشاشة.

كشف رادار السيارات

بإمكان اجهزة نوكيا النقالة كشف رادارات سرعة السيارة كالاتي:
-اذهب إلى قائمة الضبط
-إختر ضبط الحماية
-إختر المجموعة المحددة
-إختر تعمل
-أدخل رقم المجموعة خمسة أصفار(00000)

للدخول على قائمة الخدمة (Service Menu)

أدخل الرقم
#92702689#* (#WAR0ANTY#*)

الرقم المسلسل ( IMEI )
تأريخ إلانتاج ( MM / YY )
تأريخ الشراء ( MM / YY )**

** يمكنك أن تدخل تّاريخ الشراء مرة واحدة فقط.

تاريخ التّصليح الأخير ( 0000= لا تصليح )
انقل بيانات مستعمل إلى هاتف نوكيا آخر عن طريق IR

إيقاف الساعة SIM Clock Stop
أدخل الرقم
#746025625#* [#sim0clock#*]

للتأكد من ان الساعة يمكن ايقافها.
هذا الاختيار يعتمد على شبكة مزود الخدمة لديك.

اذا كان بالامكان ايقاف الساعة,فانها تمكنك من المحافظة على قوة البطارية.
وليس كما يعتقد البعض بأنها تعطي اتصالات مجانية‍‍‍‍

سر الارقام الكبيرة

اذا استمريت في الضغط على # عندما تكون في قائمة الاسماء, سوف يظهر رقم التلفون بخط أكبر.

سر زر التشغيل

استمر في الضغط هذا الزر لفترة قصيرة ,ستظهر لك قائمة على الشاشة.إذا ضغطت على الزر لفترة أطول ,سوف يطفئ الجهاز.

سر زر القائمه (menu)

استمر في الضغط علي زر القائمه لمدة 3 ثواني سوف تظهر لك قائمه جديده تحتوي علي
- تعليق المكالمة
- مكالمه جديدة
- الرد
- رفض
- المكالمه الاخرى

هذا القائمة تظهر عن المكلمه ايضاُ
للأعلي

تحسين من جودة الصوت Enhanced Full Rate

ستعطيك نوعية صوت أفضل عند تشغيلها.
لتشغيل الخدمة (تستهلك طاقة اكبر من البطارية بمقدار 30%)
#3370*
لاطفاء الخدمة
#3370#


----------



## محمود الدبابسة (17 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## معاذ هندسة (20 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (21 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيدة وشكرا لك


----------



## منار يازجي (21 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك........................
*


----------



## محمدالقبالي (21 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الاكواد المهمه وارجو ان تعمل معي


----------



## josefsayed (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا سيدى على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الجعفرى (23 مايو 2012)

#3370 * لزيادة في استهلاك البطارية .

ما اعطتنى اى شىء كيف يتم ذيادة ارسال الجهاز؟؟؟


----------



## مروان القصار (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## صادق سلطان ثامر (29 مايو 2012)

نسال الله لكم التوفيق


----------

